# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  دفترچه سوال و جواب آزمون گاج

## E.M10

با سلام
14 تا از 16 تا آزمونو که برای کنکور 95 هست رو دارم از بچه های جنوب غرب تهران کسی خواست خصوصی پیام بده آدرس بدم بیاد بگیره.

----------


## ali1234

خوب نمیشه بذاریشون ما هم ببینیم؟//

----------


## E.M10

> خوب نمیشه بذاریشون ما هم ببینیم؟//


دیدن نداره که توضیحات واضحه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

عجبا ادم انقدر خسیس خب ما که بچه شهرستانیم چی [emoji779] حداقل یکی میذاشتی میدیدیم [emoji53]

----------


## E.M10

> عجبا ادم انقدر خسیس خب ما که بچه شهرستانیم چی [emoji779] حداقل یکی میذاشتی میدیدیم [emoji53]



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
مگه تو همین سایت سوالارو نذاشتن! من نمی دونم چیو می خواید ببینید مگه تا حالا آزمون ندیدید برای هر آزمون یه دفترچه عمومی و یکیم اختصاصی به همراه دفترچه جواب.
خودم نیاز ندارم می خوام بدم به کسی که نیاز داره. هزینشم دعای خیره

----------


## Reza111

سلام
*ahmadreza_mo* و  newsaber@
اگه هزینه ی پست رو فرستنده یا گیرنده قبول کنه می تونید براشون پست بفرمایید.

----------


## E.M10

> سلام
> *ahmadreza_mo* و  newsaber@
> اگه هزینه ی پست رو فرستنده یا گیرنده قبول کنه می تونید براشون پست بفرمایید.


تا به حال از این کارا نکردم، فکر می کنم هزینه پست زیاد شه یعنی ارزششو نداره

----------


## Reza111

هر طور مایلید ، موفق باشید.

----------


## ramun123

به نظر من که ارزششو داره.گاج بهترینه

----------

